# please can you find me a name



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

my friend has just bort a yearing gelding it has no name can you help to find a name for this little man he is hoped to make 15hh


----------



## suki001 (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you have a pic? What colour is he? What breeding or type?


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

corvoo is the collest name ever i also like haymish


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

he is bay and he is a wesh D X COB i will try to get pic today thanks for your help


----------



## suki001 (Mar 31, 2008)

Samson
Charlie
Jester
Xenon
Apollo
Bailey
Fudge
Conker
Billy
Teddy
Rocky

I will think of more later.


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

thank you for your help my friend has call him samson she like that name so thank you to suki001


----------

